# Moving to Houston, where should I go?



## guillotm

So I have accepted a job at MD Anderson and will be transfering down around the end of December. Where should I set up shop that would get me good access to the bay for tarpon and would not be that bad of a commute? Please help and thank you!


----------



## FishBurd27

My first questions would be, what do you consider "not a bad commute?" Anything thats not immidiately around there and somewhat closer to the water will be about a 30-40 minute drive. Everything that is not real close or inbetween there, I personally would not consider living in... I guess you'd call it the "bad" part of town. If it were me I'd live in the pearland/freindswood area, but your communt will be about 30 mins to an hour depending on traffic. Hope this helps.


----------



## ST.SIMONS

League City, Friendswood, Pearland, Clear Lake but it will be a 30 minute to an hour commute sometimes more but never less from all of these areas.


----------



## guillotm

I commute 45mins to an hour in traffic everyday.


----------



## fishingcacher

Pearland area off of 288


----------



## C.Hern5972

I would stay away from the west end of pearland. Even my friends here in pearland who are police say they would not live in that end. I'd say east side of pearland, Friendswood, league city. My wife works on 610 Kirby area. She commutes about 35 minutes a day


----------



## guillotm

Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## crw91383

Braeswood, meyerland, timberside, heights, garden oaks, spring branch.


----------



## Trim-Happy

around friendswood area as they said but 45min to the gyb boatramp. from there 5 min boat ride to the beach front.


----------



## Trouthappy

Look at houses in Kemah, if you can afford it. It's on the water adjacent to Galveston Bay. There ain't no tarpon in the bay to speak of, you fish off the coast of Galveston 1-4 miles for tarpon. From July-September, mostly. That means a boat that can handle choppy water.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

I'll bet If you ask co-workers many live in Sugar Land , Missouri city, Sienna Plantation.
Easy commute down Ft. Bend payway and 90. Get a bay home on Demi john and you'll be set. Might have to take up redfishing, trout and flounder fishing though.


----------



## guillotm

What about Deer Park? How would the commute be and how is the city? Thanks for the help.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Get a bay home on Demi john and you'll be set. Might have to take up redfishing, trout and flounder fishing though.


... such a nice problem to have!


----------



## Tarponchaser

Moving to Houston..... personally I woud consider suicide, Gaza Strip, or Bengazi as alternatives... Re-calculating... Or maybe Galveston, Port O'connor, Boca Grande, Parismina.... Recall says that trout, redfish,and flounder don't jump all that much.

TC


----------



## BankshotJ

Deer Park is not to bad as long as you stay in Deer Park and not Pasadena side. Not saying its bad but it all depends on whether you have kids or anything like that as well. You buying a house or renting if i may ask?


----------



## guillotm

If they had a huge cancer center in Corpus or Harlingen I would be there. I will be buying a house and I have a four year old and four month old.


----------



## teke

Welcome to Houston. 

If your kids are planning to attend private schools then just choose a suburb where you can find the most home for your dollar.  If your children are planning to attend public schools and you are moving in and getting the opportunity to choose, then some outshine others.

1. Friendswood (Friendswood isd)
2. Zoned to Clear Lake HS (clear creek isd)
3. Zoned to clear falls or clear springs HS (clear creek isd)

Obviously these are opinions. You can find wonderful communities found in Sugarland, Katy, the woodlands, cy-fair, deer park but they are further from the water. You should use the har.com to identify homes in these areas. All of those areas will allow for a 40 minute commute to the medical center and quality schools for your children and closer access to saltwater.

Additionally you can get on the water homes in the clear lake area but you are still a long run to the tarpon grounds. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Chasin Tail

Mont Belvieu area. 30-45 min to hospital. 5 min from 3 boat ramps on trinity bay and trinity river.


----------



## bluefin

Tarponchaser said:


> Moving to Houston..... personally I woud consider suicide, Gaza Strip, or Bengazi as alternatives... Re-calculating... Or maybe Galveston, Port O'connor, Boca Grande, Parismina.... Recall says that trout, redfish,and flounder don't jump all that much.
> 
> TC


LOL!
My advice would be to find a house with great resale and unpack slowly.


----------



## Bill C

I hate to say this but since you mentioned your youngsters you might want to look factors such as proximity to refineries, being downwind of refineries and/or chemical plants, as well as, any other pollution issues.

I haven't vetted the source but here is some information: http://www.cleanhouston.org/health/health_effects/health8.htm


----------



## onemeanfisher

In Houston you can't get any where in less than 45 minutes, Deer Park is ok, Seabrook is a nice little area. I personally loved Cypress It is Northwest of Houston. But a great school district,one of the best in Texas, great place to live but farther from Galveston probably about 45 minutes farther.


----------



## odie5962

I would look at different areas. The areas mentionedare very nice, but take a look around and find what you will like and be good for work. I work in the same area you do and chase tarpon all summer and I live in katy. This city is not that hard to get around compared to others it size and population.


----------



## mikedeleon

onemeanfisher said:


> In Houston you can't get any where in less than 45 minutes, Deer Park is ok, Seabrook is a nice little area. I personally loved Cypress It is Northwest of Houston. But a great school district,one of the best in Texas, great place to live but farther from Galveston probably about 45 minutes farther.


I live in Cypress. A little farther than I would like from saltwater, but I can make it to the causeway in 1:15 from Loutta & 249.

Good schools, cleaner air (I work in Pasadena), and great value for the dollar.


----------



## hopn

Pearland. Great schools, from Pearland to Galveston is about 30 to 45 minutes. From Pearland to Freeport is about 50 minutes. Pearland to MD Anderson is about 15 to 30 minutes, depending on traffic.


----------



## cpthook

You might want to consider Pearland which is close to Med Center and not too far from the water, but League City, Clear Lake or Friendswood will put you closer to the water. The drive from these areas will about 50 minutes. I'm in Friendswood which is 10 minutes from the water and 22 miles from downtown houston. Probably 30 miles to Med Center. These are good areas for the kids as well.


----------



## cpthook

I like areas close to a major freeway or interstate. I moved to Friendswood but made sure I was only a few miles from I-45, this way I can get to town or head south quickly if needed.


----------



## Custom Flat

Don't come to East Pearland/Friendswood. We got too many people as it is!!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Custom Flat said:


> Don't come to East Pearland/Friendswood. We got too many people as it is!!


LOL! I grew up on Anna Ln in Friendswood, over by Rustic Oaks Elementary. Man how things have changed.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Custom Flat said:


> Don't come to East Pearland/Friendswood. We got too many people as it is!!


east pearland here too


----------



## B-Money

It's houston. Some parts are really bad, others are worse. Live as close to work as you can afford. 

One day...I dream of leaving Houston and moving to Texas.


----------



## RUFcaptain

Bellaire is 10" from the medcenter and a central location in the city.


----------



## gitchesum

Another vote for East Pearland. Been her 6 years now, and no plans on leaving anytime soon.

Great schools, close to just about everything without being in the middle of everything. Got a new HEB coming soon. Easy access to 45 or 288 shopping areas, 45 minutes to Galveston, big park, churches on almost every corner...etc. 

You could just hop up 288 and park at the Fannin South train station and ride the rail into the TMC. 

My commute to Bellaire from here is about 35 minutes in the morning(leaving at 5:30am) and about 45 minutes for the ride home(leaving at 4pm).

About the same for my commute to downtown and back as well.


----------



## Zfisherman

In my opinion, live as close to salt water as possible....no matter what. My priority is not getting to work in a hurry, but getting the boat on the water. I am much happier being close to what I want to do, not what I have to do. Work will never be a priority, only a necessity.


----------



## omgidk

I live in League City and commute to I-10 west and beltway almost 51miles one way, I wouldnt move closer because I need to be near the water.
I am in the medical field and used to work at Hermann Hospital and to be honest the best thing for you to do is Ride the Metro buss to MDA, they will even pay for half of it. I sent you a PM with more information.


----------



## jamisjockey

I live off 288 in Pearland. Including stopping at bucees for ice and drinks I can be splashing my boat out of GYB or surfside in an hour. 
Growing area, nice master planned communities and good schools, but the commute might be more then you want. If it were me, I'd suck up the commute rather then live in houston proper.


----------



## BrandonH

jamisjockey said:


> I live off 288 in Pearland. Including stopping at bucees for ice and drinks I can be splashing my boat out of GYB or surfside in an hour.
> Growing area, nice master planned communities and good schools, but the commute might be more then you want. If it were me, I'd suck up the commute rather then live in houston proper.


X2...We live in this same are and my wife works in the Med Center, and her commute time is 20 minutes. We love the area, and the schools have been great for my kids.


----------

